# Clamping Madone on Repair Stand



## rtcage (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a fairly new Madone 5.2 that I haven't needed to do any maintenance on. I vaguely recall seeing a special hanger that is used to clamp the madone to a repair stand. Is this necessary, or is it ok to clamp it to my Park stand. If so, where on the bike should I attach it?


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Must get adaptor*

do not clamp any other way.

http://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp...=1,2,15,418,419&iProductID=1592&bShopOnline=1


----------



## rtcage (Sep 10, 2008)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> do not clamp any other way.
> 
> http://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp...=1,2,15,418,419&iProductID=1592&bShopOnline=1



Thanks a ton!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*what year Madone?*



rtcage said:


> I have a fairly new Madone 5.2 that I haven't needed to do any maintenance on. I vaguely recall seeing a special hanger that is used to clamp the madone to a repair stand. Is this necessary, or is it ok to clamp it to my Park stand. If so, where on the bike should I attach it?


I'm thinking that the clamp by Bontrager that is suggested is for the new 08 and up Madones. For a 2007 you should be able to just clamp on your seatpost, assuming you have a round seatpost and it's not carbon. I also think it depends on what you are doing. I have clamped my 07 on the frame but only when I am doing very light work and not really stressing it. I have a titanium seatpost so for all the heavy stuff I just use the seatpost. If I had a carbon seatpost I supose I would be looking into this but there is a big difference between the 07 and 08 model. That's(08) when they went to the integrated seatpost design. 07 is a standard design.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

martinrjensen said:


> I'm thinking that the clamp by Bontrager that is suggested is for the new 08 and up Madones. For a 2007 you should be able to just clamp on your seatpost, assuming you have a round seatpost and it's not carbon. I also think it depends on what you are doing. I have clamped my 07 on the frame but only when I am doing very light work and not really stressing it. I have a titanium seatpost so for all the heavy stuff I just use the seatpost. If I had a carbon seatpost I supose I would be looking into this but there is a big difference between the 07 and 08 model. That's(08) when they went to the integrated seatpost design. 07 is a standard design.


Yes, its designed for 08 and up Madones with carbon seat cap and mast design


----------

